# Support Rail Storage



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are some pics of how I decided to do the lid. I used 5 inch pvc fence post from Split Rail F ence Company here in town. It came as a 6'6" piece which was the perfect length. I put one cap on one end using gorilla glue, and used gorilla glue to glue on some rubber casters onto the bottom. I then attached it to the bumper using pipe clamps. I didn't post pics of it installed because it looks like the rest except for the cap that I hinged to act as a lid. Both rails will fit inside without cutting any bolts or replacing with cotter pins, etc.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&album=1115


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great.

I'd like to see a picture of the final project...if you don't mind.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Will do. I'll be out to the storage lot this week to check on the serial number for the Dometic recall, so I'll post some pics then.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> I'll be out to the storage lot this week to check on the serial number for the Dometic recall


Why bother? You know you're on the list too right??


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

skippershe said:


> I'll be out to the storage lot this week to check on the serial number for the Dometic recall


Why bother? You know you're on the list too right??








[/quote]

I figured that I probably was, but the link askks you to put in your model numer and serial number. The storage lot is only a couple miles out of my way, so I figured that I would double check. Are all 2007s on the list, or just some? I guess if I definitely need to get it in, then I'll just save myself that extra 4 miles.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> I'll be out to the storage lot this week to check on the serial number for the Dometic recall


Why bother? You know you're on the list too right??








[/quote]

Are all 2007s on the list, or just some? [/quote]

Not sure...ours is a 2006, so it sounds like alot of us are going to be affected


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks very nice







Where on the TT are you going to mount them?

Thor


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

Good job. I'm about to do the same mod. I spent 20 minutes in Lowe's the other day trying to decide how I'm going to hinge the lid on it. After looking at yours, I've got a good idea of what I'm doing









Has anyone thought about mounting the rail storage under the TT, instead of on top of the bumper? That's my plan, I'm just not sure yet if it's a good one or not


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I'd like to see a picture of the final project...if you don't mind.


I posted a few pics of the final project. Just go to http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&album=1115

I also checked the model number and serial number, and my fridge is part of the recall. Bummer. Hopefully they can get it handled before we leave for Memorial Day weekend next week.

By the way, I wouldn't put the pvc under the bomper just because it greatly increases your chance if dragging when going over dips and bumps, etc. I personally haven't had the problem because I've only had the TT since January, but I have seen people mention the issue here before. There was even a thread about how to install wheels on the bumper so as to not drag it so harshly.


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

I knew that idea was no good! I had been worrying about something coming loose from the added stress of hanging it.... and having it fall off while going down the highway


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

JohnnyDangerously said:


> I knew that idea was no good! I had been worrying about something coming loose from the added stress of hanging it.... and having it fall off while going down the highway


Makes the dscision easier, I guess! It would sure be a shame to pull into your campsite only to discuver that your support rails dad fallen off when you dragged your bumper leaving the gas station 200 miles back!


----------



## kibitzer (Feb 11, 2008)

(I will make my mod next year to put the supports into the storage under the rear bed.)
What's wrong with an indoor storage area?

My 2007 26KBRS is NOT in the recall (if I typed in the # correctly).


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Your mod looks exactly like the way my dh did ours. He mounted the lid the same way. He used heavy duty wire ties and put it on the top of the bumper,, it looks great.. I love not having the rails in the camper, we got the pins finally at camping world last week.. I cant wait for memorial day weekend to get here!!!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

kibitzer said:


> (I will make my mod next year to put the supports into the storage under the rear bed.)
> What's wrong with an indoor storage area?
> 
> My 2007 26KBRS is NOT in the recall (if I typed in the # correctly).


I don't think that there is anything wrong with having it under the bed, but I just wanted that area for campint chairs and an umbrella stroller. I figured that outside would help me maximize weather proof storage space.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

brenda said:


> Your mod looks exactly like the way my dh did ours. He mounted the lid the same way. He used heavy duty wire ties and put it on the top of the bumper,, it looks great.. I love not having the rails in the camper, we got the pins finally at camping world last week.. I cant wait for memorial day weekend to get here!!!


Your dh is a very smart man, indeed! I can't wait for Memorial day either. I just need to get the fridge recall taken care of next Thursday, and we should be set for the summer, I hope!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Chip,

Your mod looks great!!








Sorry to hear you made the recall list too...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time and posting the final results pictures....nice work!!!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I think I'm modded out for a while. Maybe a fan of some sort in the bunkhouse or kitchen, but then I'm done for this season, I hope!


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

I love this mod. I am going to show my DH the pictures and hopefully inspire him. Anything that makes more storage room is a plus and it saves the vinyl flooring from scrapes.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GREAT job!!!!

I really like this mod! I am adding it to my list... just need another job to support my addiction...









MaeJae


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I'd like to see a picture of the final project...if you don't mind.


I posted a few pics of the final project. Just go to http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&album=1115

I also checked the model number and serial number, and my fridge is part of the recall. Bummer. Hopefully they can get it handled before we leave for Memorial Day weekend next week.

By the way, I wouldn't put the pvc under the bomper just because it greatly increases your chance if dragging when going over dips and bumps, etc. I personally haven't had the problem because I've only had the TT since January, but I have seen people mention the issue here before. There was even a thread about how to install wheels on the bumper so as to not drag it so harshly.
[/quote]
Nice job. Kinda reminds me of my version..









I put the door on the street side. I store my camper within 2 feet of my fence on the curb side. Accessing the slides while the camper is stored would have been impossible.

Dan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Do you have a picture of how they fit inside?
There is no need to disassemble them ...right?

Is there a knack to it? Like do they need to be both facing the
same way or opposing ???

Thanks,
MaeJae


----------

